# Destin/Sandestin Gun Shops



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the name of the new shop on 98 in Sandestin? Is there any other shops out that way. Planning of riding the bikes out there Saturday and wanted to hit them up.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a new one next to Winn Dixie in destin. I'm not sure of the name and I haven't been in there yet.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Split, don't know of any in Sandestin, but in Destin there are 3 all on the N side of the road.

1 not so much stuff just as you cross over the Destin Bridge in the Maguires center
2 GreysTactical, very nice, in the Scuba Shop Building look for the dive Flag
3 newest one Destin Gun Shop in the Winn Dixie Center, I think opening up the 21st.. http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/destin-23121-opening-grand.html


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the one towards/in Sandestin in a shopping center that just says "Guns" on the front window? 

Are you talking about the Winn Dixie West of Big Kahunas?

Thanks


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What's the one towards/in Sandestin in a shopping center that just says "Guns" on the front window?Never seen it, you find it let me know...LOL

Are you talking about the Winn Dixie West of Big Kahunas? YES

 Greys Tactical..same bldg...Emerald Coast *Scuba* Inc 
503 Harbor Boulevard, Destin, FL


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Frank. The one in Sandestin is in a strip mall on the North side of the road. Think it's in the same one as 98 BBQ and that Big Daddy's pizza or whatever it is. I might ride by on my way home this evening.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good grief I pass by there 3 times a week going to the lease and never noticed it, Thanks!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Thanks Frank. The one in Sandestin is in a strip mall on the North side of the road. Think it's in the same one as 98 BBQ and that Big Daddy's pizza or whatever it is. I might ride by on my way home this evening.


I'm assuming your talking about fat daddy's out past sandestin not to far before you get to 331? I've never noticed a gun shop in there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> I'm assuming your talking about fat daddy's out past sandestin not to far before you get to 331? I've never noticed a gun shop in there.


Yep. Ain't been there long. Noticed it about a month ago. It might be in the other strip mall down the road but its out there.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

There is a BBQpizza place before you get to sandestin coming from Destin.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw a sign for something called G4 Tactical when I was at McGuires in Destin this weekend.

Any intel on what they offer?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah Scuba, been in there not much to look at, maybe they will get stocked up soon!


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

I spoke to the store opening on the 21st and they are having some good deals for their grand opening. They will also be the only local dealer doing the Sig military program :thumbup:. They have a couple of assault style rifles that will be below dealer prices for the military folks as well. I know I will be making a trip to them tomorrow. Thanks for the info on a new store opening.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*Scouting Report*

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/des...ing-grand.html

Grand opening today, lots of customers, I was first one in and they were friendly. Saw people buying used guns and they will come down, could not hear how much. Quite a bit of inventory, I asked about a Leupold scope, asked if their pricing was MSRP, he said they would beat that, too busy to get a price today to tell you how much. Good Luck


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/des...ing-grand.html
> 
> Grand opening today, lots of customers, I was first one in and they were friendly. Saw people buying used guns and they will come down, could not hear how much. Quite a bit of inventory, I asked about a Leupold scope, asked if their pricing was MSRP, he said they would beat that, too busy to get a price today to tell you how much. Good Luck


Just heard of a gun range coming soon to destin, so that should help his sales.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

There was one coming but the guy backed out, as far as I know there is not one planned for Destin.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> There was one coming but the guy backed out, as far as I know there is not one planned for Destin.


I heard today that there is one in the works and it has nothing to do with the previous one planned. I would love to see it happen.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Splittine said:


> What's the name of the new shop on 98 in Sandestin? Is there any other shops out that way. Planning of riding the bikes out there Saturday and wanted to hit them up.


Advanced Tactical Solutions is the one in Santa Rosa Beach with GUNS in the window. There was also a small shop on the way to Grayton Beach, right side in the Shops of Grayton before 30A, not sure it's still there.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks I finally saw the sign passing by, have to go check them out!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

boggs187 said:


> I heard today that there is one in the works and it has nothing to do with the previous one planned. I would love to see it happen.


Ive been hearing that for 3 years since ive moved to the area..


----------

